# Sunday's Show and Tell ...6/6/21



## jd56 (Jun 6, 2021)

Again Im late.
Have sparse service.
I reached out to another fir assistance but, he's out as well.
So here goes...

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 6, 2021)

Found this  roadmaster yesterday, sitting in a barn for many years!


----------



## dogdart (Jun 6, 2021)

A nicely restored Monark Rocket


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 6, 2021)

No bike stuff..I went to a few yard sales..Cute story,this very nice older lady had sold her home as her husband died 2 years ago  😔  And she was moving to Florida..VERY upbeat! Trying get rid of everything..doing the hard sell but in a super cute way.."You need these chairs! Sit in them! Come on!!" I DID come away with a big super soaker,great CDs(Sinatra,Niel Young,etc) and some DVDs(one was a sealed copy of Blazing Saddles!) and some hardware I actually NEEDED for a fence we are finishing up around my sons new pool! (And MORE) for $3..😎 I tried to give her more but she was thrilled to see it go she said..
But the great piece I got from a different woman was the 3 Gallon stonewear jug for $30! It BARELY fits on top of my cabinet where I keep these.. ALSO..I forgot to say..I showed it to my wife and said "I wonder if there is anything in it?" I tipped it upside down and a painted 1974 penny and a tiny plastic knife came out (along with a bunch of dirt/clay.)


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 6, 2021)

THEES TWO CAME IN TO STAY


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 6, 2021)

Tuckerton NJ bike show  complete with some different fittings


----------



## kunzog (Jun 6, 2021)

I got some 1960's vintage Ed Roth Decals


----------



## kunzog (Jun 6, 2021)

I got this 1972 Raleigh MK2 Chopper from Caber Odder


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 6, 2021)

A customer gave me another road bike. An early 80's(?) SR with Shimano 600 Arabesque groupset.












It has chromoly tubing & 27" wheels. Just what I need. Another free road bike! 🥳🥳 May need to load a bunch up for the TCB SWAP in Colorado Springs next week at giveaway prices....


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 6, 2021)

I received this Snyder built frame from cabe member @Pondo ( Dave ) who bought it from cabe member  Kirk Thomas . Now I’ll swap out the parts from this girls


----------



## iceman (Jun 6, 2021)

Gary Fisher Piranha, needs some love but was to cheap to leave behind. Also some smalls. A radio for a bike that Is AM and also allows you to listen to the CB channels.




I have never seen one before. Transistor radio brackets for a bike ( they fit my sell phone perfectly). A mirror and horn button.


----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2021)

Some ND DD parts. Always looking for more.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 6, 2021)

Some original 8x8” Fisk tire advertising with great colors and some roadside pick ups


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 6, 2021)

I also forgot I did a trade for this great American helmet! Unsure of vintage..I want to say WW2, or Korean era? but unsure.. it looks like the one my great unclebrought home from the war that I used to wear and play "Army" with.. looks good on my ceramic mummy though.




.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 6, 2021)

Got these seat pans back from Gary Redmann
He does fantastic work 😍 . I can hardly wait to bolt on the chassis


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 6, 2021)

I have been swamped the past few weeks with travel and work deadlines.  Sorry if I did not get back to anyone in a timely manner as bicycles took a back seat.  I got around to opening up some parcels that have been awaiting my attention. Thank you to Glenn @oldspoke for the NOS painted rims, my Trinity and one Eagle will  proudly display them soon!   From France, arrived the correct, and nearly new, Mavic rims with Pulstar hubs for the Clark Kent/Kawasaki MTB I bought at Memory Lane.  Thanks to Clint for the Reading saddle and Hobo Bill for the Mead blocks.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 6, 2021)

A Pierce Motorbike, late serial number, but Morrow is the pre-datecode style. And strangely no lugs at the ends of the bottom tube, so lots of ? to be answered yet.  Needs plenty of TLC!


----------



## ranman (Jun 6, 2021)

A few things along 















with some libations.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 6, 2021)

I scored this diamond in the rough friday while at the all Ford show in Pa.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 6, 2021)

ranman said:


> A few things along View attachment 1425089
> 
> View attachment 1425090
> 
> ...



i just love a schwinn middleweight !


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2021)

I got the wheels trued and mounted tires on them for my 1936 Schwinn Built Motorbike yesterday. I'm happier than clam! Some red Torrington pedals are in the mail. I'm also waiting on the correct handlebars, they'll be here Tuesday. 🙃🤪


----------



## John G04 (Jun 6, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> I got the wheels trued and mounted tires on them for my 1936 Schwinn Built Motorbike yesterday. I'm happier than clam! Some red Torrington pedals are in the mail. I'm also waiting on the correct handlebars, they'll be here Tuesday. 🙃🤪
> 
> View attachment 1425107




Looks great! Really love clay tires on almost anything lately, make the bike pop!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 6, 2021)

1946 Lexington badged Schwinn...100% original.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 6, 2021)

Picked up this "C" model this past weekend....


Got some motorbike bars coming for it and need couple little things else for it, if I decide to keep it....


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 6, 2021)

That is a real nice C model.  Congrats!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 6, 2021)

Picked this up from Jim at Jamie's swap last weekend.  I have had a want ad out for one and was stoked to see it pop up for the swapmeet. Thanks again Jim.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 6, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Picked this up from Jim at Jamie's swap last weekend.  I have had a want ad out for one and was stoked to see it pop up for the swapmeet. Thanks again Jim.
> View attachment 1425180
> 
> View attachment 1425182



Got it from Jim Frazier?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 6, 2021)

BLWNMNY said:


> Got it from Jim Frazier?



Yes sir


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 6, 2021)

Awesome! I was just at his place the other day..... Like a kid in a candy store. He has tons of stuff, good to have him in your backyard, and he teaches you tons.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 6, 2021)

Picked up this gem on my local FB marketplace. Not exactly sure on the date yet. I'll be looking to trade into some correct parts for it soon


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 6, 2021)

I got this NOS rear slick from @Hoagie57 for my Rollfast. Just what I needed to go with the original front tire. Maybe a little clean up on the old or some road grime on the new, either way very psyched to have it.


----------



## mrg (Jun 6, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Picked this up from Jim at Jamie's swap last weekend.  I have had a want ad out for one and was stoked to see it pop up for the swapmeet. Thanks again Jim.
> View attachment 1425180
> 
> View attachment 1425182



@Robertriley, Is it me or does that thing look worse? OA bath gone wrong?


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 6, 2021)

I got this girls Schwinn believe it’s a 46. The blackout hubs under the grease was a nice surprise. Also came across this EA tail light.


----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Got these seat pans back from Gary Redmann
> He does fantastic work 😍 . I can hardly wait to bolt on the chassis
> 
> View attachment 1424953
> ...



Very nice work! How about posting his contact info?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 6, 2021)

catfish said:


> Very nice work! How about posting his contact info?


----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1425279



Thanks! I might want him to restore a few seats.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 6, 2021)

Bought a ton of stuff this week but here’s something interesting $10 tailgate at 5:30 this morning. Flea mkt technically opens at 6 but I like to get there early to help people “set up”..will make a cool wall hanger for somebody.


----------



## ratrodz (Jun 6, 2021)

Picked up a few silverking goodies this week and a few more coming!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 6, 2021)

went to the Marin Bicycle Museum Swap meet this morning. bought a complete minus tank, plus *drum brake* and springer Schwinn
  B-6,    2 pairs of used Schwinn lightweight tires, a 53 or so "Schwinn World" frame, rear fender, crank and chain guard and two sets of Schwinn bolt on fork brakes, one blade fork, one tubular, only one lever. I guess all the vintage guys stayed home.

left Marin and went to the Alameda Point Antiques Fair on the Naval base where I picked up a Wyandotte Airplane, a rubber race car where the driver has no head a Schwinn frame and 3 wooden RC airplane propellers


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 6, 2021)

A paul frankl early design coffee table..


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 6, 2021)

ratrodz said:


> View attachment 1425400
> 
> View attachment 1425401
> 
> ...



Another Wingbar!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 6, 2021)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found this  roadmaster yesterday, sitting in a barn for many years!
> View attachment 1424803
> 
> View attachment 1424802



Ha, Are you sure it was kept *in* the barn?


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 6, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I got this NOS rear slick from @Hoagie57 for my Rollfast. Just what I needed to go with the original front tire. Maybe a little clean up on the old or some road grime on the new, either way very psyched to have it.
> 
> View attachment 1425238
> 
> ...




Nice Skoot............now you're ready for the big time!  "Lebanon Valley Dragway"  It would make a great "pit bike" or for an exhibition wheelie run down the full length of the track.  Coordinate it with fall Copake and get all the Cabers with banana bikes to participate in a wheelie competition!! 😄😄😄!!...........Sorry, I must have too much time on my hands!  Ride on.............


----------



## Astroyama (Jun 6, 2021)

Free Your Heel, Free Your Mind!
135mm Sturmey Archer XRD 7-spd hub slimmed down to 120mm single speed16tooth free-wheel.  
Dan at IchiBike of Des Moines Iowa, built this Schwinner IchiBike Fast!  Love that bicycle shop, cool vibes!
Saw it on window display after hours while visiting Des Moines recently for the "Dew Tour" at Lauridsen Skatepark.   https://dsmskatepark.com/    WOW!!!

Redline cranks, Brooks saddle...Creamy Speedy Whip with Cherry on Top.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 6, 2021)

Putting this old gal back together.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2021)

This badge is in the mail. I had an NOS version already so I think this one will look good next to it. I like having one that shows what they originally looked like and then one with 70 years or so of patina.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Looks great! Really love clay tires on almost anything lately, make the bike pop!



Thank you John! I'm getting closer and closer. I can't wait for Dave to finish the fenders. It's going to be beautiful! Barry


----------



## jammer (Jun 8, 2021)

I finally made a frame for the sign I bought at memory lane, fits real nice in the garage with my other signs, but running out of room until I build my barn.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 9, 2021)

I got this bike for the campagnolo group but I wonder what brand it is ? Any guesses pm me please


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2021)

Isn't it Wednesday? Another Sunday is coming...


----------

